# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Pollstimol vorerst nicht lieferbar

## tomaso

Die Firma Strathmann scheint wohl schlecht organisiert zu sein, den das Pollstimol ist aktuell nicht lieferbar.
Die wechseln den Hersteller.

http://www.strathmann.de/index.php/pollstimol-kurzinfo

Gruß,
Tomaso

----------


## RalfDm

Danke für den Hinweis.

Ralf

----------


## guenter

Hallo Ralf,
Alternativ gibt es das wirkstoffidentische Präparat Pollstimol cernil in Ungarn.
Es handelt sich um Tabletten, die Dosierung ist gleich.
Pollstimol cernil kann über die internationale Apotheke bestellt werden.
(so Strathmann 23.05.19)
L.G.
Günter

----------


## guenter

Entschuldigung, natürlich 2017.

----------


## highlander

Hat jemand das zeug schon in Ungarn bestellt?
ich bräuchte wieder nachschub da ich ansonsten noch vorm Urlaub zum PSA messen muss und das möchte ich nicht

----------


## highlander

Wohnt jemand zufällig in Ungarn oder kennt jemand der in Ungarn wohnt?Ich habe mich nun bei der Internationalen Apotheke informiert.Das Präparat kosttet bis es bei uns ist 57 Euro für 100 Tabletten....also doppelt soviel wie in Ungarn und auch doppelt soviel wie bei uns vorher.....das ist schon arg teuer wenn man bedenkt dass man 6 Tabletten am Tag nehmen soll.Mein PSA ist seitdem ich das Zeug nehme von 3,8 auf 1,9 gefallen und es wäre doof wenn ich das nun nicht mehr nehme...aber für 17 Tage 60 Euro ist schon arg

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hochländer

Ob das Pollstimol was bringe, will ich hier ausnahmsweise mal nicht in Zweifel ziehen.
Dein PSA-Abfall gibt dir wohl zu Recht Anlass, das Zeug weiterzunehmen.

Mein Vorschlag für dich:
Buche einen Städteflug nach Budapest, geniesse diese schöne Stadt 
und kauf einen Jahresvorrat des dort nicht so teuren 'Medikaments'.

Konrad

----------


## highlander

Gute Idee...Nur ist mein jahresurlaub schon weg.:-)

----------


## tomaso

Ein Arbeitskollege war im August in Ungarn für Wellness bzw Kur-Urlaub.
Er hat mir 200 Stück mitgebracht. Aber ich hoffe, die sind bald wieder in D verfügbar.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo highlander,

Vorsicht!



> Wohnt jemand zufällig in Ungarn oder kennt jemand der in Ungarn wohnt?


Pollstimol ist apothekenpflichtig. Wer es über Bekannte/Verwandte in Ungarn bezieht und dann hier weiterverkauft, macht sich strafbar, wenn er kein Apotheker ist.

Ralf

----------


## tomaso

Kann sein, glaube ich aber nicht. 
Es ist apothekenpflichtig, aber nicht rezeptpflichtig. 
Und Bekannte/Verwandt treiben doch keinen Handel, wenn sie es kaufen und einer Person mitbringen.

----------


## highlander

Sehe ich genauso....ich kann doch auch nen Päckchen Salbe für jemanden in einer Apotheke besorgen wenn dieser jemand mir vorher das Geld gibt-Laut der Firma kann es noch lange dauern bis ( wenn überhaupt ) das Medikament wieder in D verfügbar ist

----------


## RalfDm

Ich war in dieser Woche auf dem DGU-Kongress in Dresden. Auch die Firma Strathmann hatte dort einen Stand, und ich habe mich nach der Liefersituation von Pollstimol erkundigt. Man hofft, im Spätherbst wieder lieferfähig zu sein, vielleicht sogar schon Ende Oktober. Ich habe meine Karte hinterlassen mit der Bitte, mich zu benachrichtigen, wenn es so weit ist. 

Ralf

----------


## highlander

ok...ich hoffe dass das zeug bald wieder lieferbar ist.....kannst Du mir Bescheid geben wenn Du bescheid weisst?

----------


## RalfDm

> ok...ich hoffe dass das zeug bald wieder lieferbar ist.....kannst Du mir Bescheid geben wenn Du bescheid weisst?


Unter anderem deswegen hatte ich darum gebeten, mich zu informieren.

Ralf

----------


## highlander

scheint ja nach wie vor nix zu gehen....echt blöd.Bei meinem letzten PSA von 1,9 mache ich das medikament für den Abfall verantwortlich.Jetzt nehme ich das schon seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr und es bringt nichts den PSA im März messen zu lassen da der garantiert dann höher ausfällt.dazu habe ich keine Lust.Kann irgendwer das medikament aus Ungarn besorgen?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo highlander,

am Strathmann-Stand sagte man mir, dass Pollstimol preiswert (preiswerter als über die internationale Apotheke in Deutschland) über eine Apotheke in Budapest bezogen werden könne. Ruf doch mal bei Strathmann an (040 5 59 05-0) und frage, wie man die Apotheke kontaktieren kann.

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Hochländer

Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass dein PSA mit diesem Pollstimol-Zeug irgendwie
anders wäre als ohne?
Miss dein PSA im März und zieh dann, falls es stiege, die erforderlichen Konsequenzen.
Falls es nicht steigt, ist ja gut. 
So wird es wohl sein.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## highlander

Ich bin mir sicher dass die Prostatitis von Pollistmol zurückgegangen ist und infolge dessen auch der PSA von 3,8 auf 1,9 wobei der freie PSA unter 7% lag was mir wieder zu denken gegeben  hat.Ich wollte sogar einen *PCA3-Test* mal machen lassen aber bin davon wieder weg*.*

----------


## highlander

Habe gerade Antwort von Starthmann bekommen dass es noch lange dauern wird bis Pollistmol in deutschland wieder verfügbar ist.Zu meiner farge wegen der Apotheke in Budapest haben sie nichts geschrieben , sondern nur auf die internationale Apotheke verwiesen.Da kosten dann 100 tabletten 55 Euro

----------


## cruserine

Pollstimol ist in Deutschland immer noch nicht erhältlich und die Pharmafirma kann keine Auskunft geben, ab wenn es wieder erhältlich ist. Ich bestelle Pollstimol in meiner Apotheke im Ort. Die sind nun so nett und bestellen direkt in Ungarn. Da bekommen sie es. Es dauert allerdings vier Wochen und ist auch etwas teurer, zzgl. Versand.

----------


## highlander

etwas teurer?...also in Deutschland kosteten 200 tabletten ca 33 euro....über Ungarn 100 stück 55 euro...also ein bisschen mehr ist gut...oder hast du über deine apotheke andere Konditionen?
Strathmann ist nen Saftladen :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## cruserine

Sehr teuer, ja. Ich zahlte in meiner Apotheke für 2 Packungen (je 100 Stück) 89.-€. Mein Mann wollte die nicht mehr nehmen, weil sie so teuer sind. Aber es gibt kein Alternativmedikament. Ich bin froh, überhaupt welche bekommen zu haben. Ich glaube fest an die Wirkung der Tabletten. Mein Mann hatte eine Brachytherapie. Die Strahlung der Seeds dauert noch ein halbes Jahr an. Solange möchte ich, dass er die Pollstimol nimmt. Denn so eine Dauerreizung in der Prostata macht doch auch eine dauernde Entzündung. So zumindest erklären wir uns das und denken, dass die Tabletten während der Zeit helfen. Unsere Meinung, wir sind aber keine Experten. Ich verstehe nur die Firma Strahtmann nicht, dass keiner sagen kann ab wann das Medikament wieder zu bekommen ist. In Ungarn geht das wohl...

----------


## highlander

Ja das verstehe ich auch nicht.deswegen sage ich ja*Saftladen*.Ich bin von der Wirkung auch überzeugt sonst wäre mein PSA nicht von 3,8 auf 1,9 gefallen.naja...89 Euro ist fast das dreifache des preises in deutschland.Man muss ja bedenken dass man 6 Stück am tag nehmen soll...macht also für 33 tage dann 89 Euro.

----------


## tomaso

Der Arbeitskollege, der sie mir im Sommer mitgebracht hat, hatte für 100 Stk. ca. 17,- Euro (5500 Forint) in der ungarischen Apotheke bezahlt.

----------


## highlander

heija..das ist dann der normale preis.....ne Frechheit was da draufgeschlagen wird aber sag mal...kannste den nicht nochmal nach Ungarn schicken?:-)

----------


## tomaso

Vielleicht geht er wieder im August nach Ungarn.
Ansonsten wäre das auch mal was für ein Foren-Ausflug ;-)
http://www.badheviz.de/start.html?pi...d=kur%20reisen

Gruß,
Thomas

----------


## highlander

Im August ist mir a bissl spät :L&auml;cheln: 
Alla hopp....fahn wir im Januar nach Ungarn?:-)
Ich bin sogar am überlegen selbst hinzufahren aber das rechnet sich dann auch nicht

----------


## Hvielemi

Wieso nicht?
Von Hahn nach Budapest und zurück fliegt man für weniger als  50.--

Ein paar Apotheken "plündern" und auf jede Packung von diesem vielgesuchten
Zeug Dutzende  sparen. Das zahlt Dir auch noch ein nettes Hotel und ein
heisses Gulasch samt Tokaierwein.

Gute Reise wünscht
Konrad

----------


## highlander

Von Hahn fliegen die anscheinend gar nicht mehr nach Budapest.Nürnberg oder Berlin...kostet dann tatsächlich nur 40 Euro.....hätte da jemand Interesse mitzufliegen....Nur ist das zeug dort in den Apotheken auch vorrätig....ich jkann kein ungarisch soadass ich vorab mal Budapester Apotheken anschreiben könne

----------


## Hvielemi

Aha, gut, dass Du nochmal nachgebessert hast, denn:
Wenn die betreffende Airline ihre Flugzeuge nicht ordentlich warten würde,
würde sie ncht von deutschen Flugplätzen fliegen dürfen.

Schreib doch einfach auf Deutsch, Gälisch oder Britisch, oder was halt
so ein Hochländer spricht. Vielleicht spricht ja in einer der angeschriebenen
oder angerufenen Apotheken jemand Hochländisch.
Ohnehin in der Flughafenapotheke.

Oder der Concierge in deinem Hotel ruft für dich in den Apotheken an.

Du solltest dir angewöhnen, rauszufinden, wie Du was erreichst
und nicht, warum Du nicht zum Ziel kommen könntest.

Oder ist dieses Pollstimol doch nicht so wichtig?
Guten Rutsch!
Konrad

----------


## highlander

Ja das mit der ersten Aussage war a bissl daneben wobei ich sicher weiss dass Lufthansa ein viel krasseres Wartungsprotokoll hat als Ryan Air
Das mit dem nicht zum Ziel kommen gebe ich Dir auch vollkommen Recht und mir graut es vor dem tag ( der nach meiner meinung sicher die nächsten jahre kommen wird ) wenn die Entscheidung gefällt werden muss  ob OP , wo , und wie ....das wird für mich schlimmer als die OP selbst.
Ich werde mal 2, 3 Hotels in Budapest auf Englisch anschreiben und schauen was geht:-)
Doch es ist für mich wichtig.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich werde mal 2, 3 Hotels in Budapest auf Englisch anschreiben und schauen was geht:-)
> Doch es ist für mich wichtig.


In Budapest gibt es nicht nur Apotheken, deren Mitarbeiter zum Teil  ganz gut die deutsche Sprache beherrschen. Auch in den kleineren, also eher 3*Sterne Hotels steht oft deutsch verstehendes Personal zur Verfügung, das Dir behilflich sein wird. Und weil es für Dich so wichtig zu sein scheint, solltest Du nicht zögern, mit den günstigen Overnight-Tarifen per Bahn die Reise nach Budapest anzutreten. 

Gute Reise wünscht Harald, ein Liebhaber nicht nur der ungarischen Weine, sondern auch der liebreizenden Frauen im Umkreis von Budapest. Und auch auf ein gutes neues Jahr.

----------


## highlander

ich denke ich werde im Januar hinfliegen....man darf ja sogar schon für 3 Monate zollfrei mitnehmen...das wären knapp 600 Tabletten

----------


## Hvielemi

Nee, zwischen EU-Ländrn gibt es keine Import/Export-Beschränkungen.
Und dann organisier gleich mit dem Apotheker, dass der dich gegen Vorkasse
weiter versorgt mit diesen Pillen, per Postpäckchen.

----------


## highlander

rein theoretisch könnte eine ungarische Apotheke doch das zeug also direkt zu mir schicken?

----------


## Harald_1933

Bei -* diesen* - Bahnpreisen würde ich häufiger Apotheken in Ungarn vor Ort kontaktieren, und man hätte die Ware immer sofort einsatzbereit zur Verfügung. 

Auf denn!

Harald

----------


## highlander

ich habe 2 ungarische Apotheken angeschrieben  und die eine hat geantwortet dass das Pollstimol in Ungarn verschreibungspflichtig wäre?

----------


## spertel

Ich bin in Kürze ein paar Tage in Budapest und werde mich vor Ort erkundigen. 

Gibt es hierzu relevante Erkenntnisse werde ich dies hier berichten.

Gruss

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich bin in Kürze ein paar Tage in Budapest und werde mich vor Ort erkundigen. 
> 
> Gibt es hierzu relevante Erkenntnisse werde ich dies hier berichten.
> 
> Gruss


Moin Reinhard,

dann grüß mir bitte die Margareteninsel: https://www.budapest.com/stadtfuhrer/sehenswurdigkeiten/parks/margareteninsel.de.html - habe mich da immer prächtig erholt.

Harald

----------


## highlander

Ich habe eine Apotheke gefunden die wohl nach deutschland liefert.Wenn das geklappt hat melde ich mich hier wieder

----------


## cruserine

Ja, nämlich unsere Apotheke. Die besorgt mir das Pollstimol aus Ungarn. Ist aber wesentlich teurer und die Packung kleiner. Aber das schrieb ich Highlander bereits ausführlich...
Nach Aussage meiner Apotheke, kann das jede andere Apotheke in Deutschland ebenso. Meist wollen die nur nicht, da sie zuwenig verdienen, im Verhältnis zum Aufwand. Ich bin guter Kunde in meiner Apotheke, viellleicht deshalb.

----------


## RalfDm

Pollstimol ist laut Herstellerangabe das einzige zugelassene Mittel, von dem bei abakterieller Prostatitis eine Wirksamkeit gezeigt werden konnte. Es hat auch hier im Forum schon positive Meldungen dazu gegeben. Ich schlage Pollstimol darum manchmal an der Hotline Anrufern vor, die unklare Beschwerden haben, mit Nichtansprechen auf Antibiotikum, nach negativer Biopsie und Ähnlichem. 
Wofür oder wogegen nehmt Ihr bzw. nehmen Eure Männer Pollstimol und mit welchem Erfolg? Wenn sich ein Ansprechen einstellte, wie lange hat es gedauert ab dem Beginn der Einnahme? Für Antworten wäre ich dankbar, ich stelle sie dann auch für die Nachwelt im Forumextrakt ein.

Ralf

----------


## highlander

Ich nehem es wegen einer durch Biopsie bestätigten Prostatitis.Wie lange es dauert bis es hilft weiss ich nicht da ich es letztes Jahr sehr lange genommen habe
@cruserine...Nein.Direkt in Ungarn zum Preis von 17 Euro für 100 Stück.Jetzt müssen die nur noch kommen aber die Apotheke machte einen seriösen Eindruck.

----------


## cruserine

Mein Mann hatte neben seinem Krebs eine Prostataitis. Jetzt nimmt er diese Pillen seither und diverse andere auch (ich kaufe ihm alles, was so als gut gegen Krebs und Prostataitis angeboten wird). Ob es was hilft, wissen wir nicht. Wir bilden es uns zumindest ein, dass der PSA Wert ein wenig besser wurde seitdem. Mein Mann hatte auch eine L- Brachytherapie.

----------


## highlander

also die Tabletten sind heute ( 4 tage nach betsellung ) aus Ungarn angekommen.....79 Euro für 500 tabletten.....also der gleiche preis wie in deutschland als es noch lieferbar war.....Bei Interesse PN an mich

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Highlander,

freut mich, dass du endlich dein Medikament bekommen hast.

Ein ähnliches Problem habe ich auch mit meinen geliebten ALMAX -Kautabletten gegen Sodbrennen.
https://www.farmaciadelsol.es/lng/de...g-30-comp.html

Ich bringe mir das Medikament aus Spanien mit. Sollte es mal nicht reichen, ist eine Nachbestellung schwierig.
In Deutschland gibt es die leider nicht.
Alle deutschen Produkte bringen nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.
Entweder die helfen nur wenige Stunden, oder ich muss mir viele Dinger auf einmal rein werfen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## RalfDm

Die überraschende Wendung, die dieser thread plötzlich in Richtung Herpes nahm, wurde ausgelöst durch einen Bericht zum Beziehen eines Anti-Herpes-Medikaments aus den USA, in dem es eigentlich mehr um das Beziehen von Medikamenten aus dem Ausland allgemein ging als um Herpes selbst. Da in einem Forum zum Prostatakrebs unmöglich das gesamte Spektrum an Krankheiten abgehandelt werden kann, habe ich alle Beiträge gelöscht, die nichts mit dem Thema Pollstimol zu tun haben, und ich möchte darum bitten, sich in weiteren Beiträgen wieder auf dieses Thema zu beschränken. Zu Herpes gibt es bestimmt auch irgendwo ein Forum. — Zu Pollstimol gibt es auf der Seite der Firma Strathmann leider immer noch nichts Neues.

Ralf

----------


## Hartmut S

> *Welche Erfahrungen gibt es mit Pollstimol?*
> 
> Pollstimol ist laut Herstellerangabe das einzige zugelassene Mittel, von dem bei abakterieller Prostatitis eine Wirksamkeit gezeigt werden konnte. Es hat auch hier im Forum schon positive Meldungen dazu gegeben. Ich schlage Pollstimol darum manchmal an der Hotline Anrufern vor, die unklare Beschwerden haben, mit Nichtansprechen auf Antibiotikum, nach negativer Biopsie und Ähnlichem. 
> Wofür oder wogegen nehmt Ihr bzw. nehmen Eure Männer Pollstimol und mit welchem Erfolg? Wenn sich ein Ansprechen einstellte, wie lange hat es gedauert ab dem Beginn der Einnahme? Für Antworten wäre ich dankbar, ich stelle sie dann auch für die Nachwelt im Forumextrakt ein.


Vielleicht sollten wir diese Frage noch einmal in den Vordergrund stellen*!*
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...cernilton.html




> also die Tabletten sind heute ( 4 tage nach betsellung ) aus Ungarn angekommen.....79 Euro für 500 tabletten.....also der gleiche preis wie in deutschland als es noch lieferbar war.....Bei Interesse PN an mich


Hier hatte ich gedacht, das Thema wäre erledigt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## step26

> also die Tabletten sind heute ( 4 tage nach betsellung ) aus Ungarn angekommen.....79 Euro für 500 tabletten.....also der gleiche preis wie in deutschland als es noch lieferbar war.....Bei Interesse PN an mich


Hallo Highlander,
hätte starkes Interesse, deine Quelle für Pollstimol in Ungarn zu bekommen.
PSA bei 4,2 und wenn man es über die aint. Apotheken bestellt, dauert es 4-6 Woche :-(
Gruß 
Stephan

----------


## cruserine

Derzeit gibt es auch in Ungarn Probleme bei der Bestellung. Auch dort gibt es einen Engpass. Habe die Tabletten bestellt,vor 4 Wochen. Jetzt kam die Nachricht, derzeit nicht lieferbar. Wartezeit ca. 2 Monate. Und ganz sicher, dass ich sie dann bekomme, ist es nicht. Man kann die Tabletten in jeder internationalen Apotheke bestellen. Oder, wer im Grenzgebiet wohnt, auch in Frankreich, Österreich, Niederlande.

----------


## fast555

> Derzeit gibt es auch in Ungarn Probleme bei der Bestellung. Auch dort gibt es einen Engpass. Habe die Tabletten bestellt,vor 4 Wochen. Jetzt kam die Nachricht, derzeit nicht lieferbar. Wartezeit ca. 2 Monate. Und ganz sicher, dass ich sie dann bekomme, ist es nicht. Man kann die Tabletten in jeder internationalen Apotheke bestellen. Oder, wer im Grenzgebiet wohnt, auch in Frankreich, Österreich, Niederlande.


In Frankreich, Österreich, Niederlande, das wäre mir was neues, wie kommst du an diese Info, ich wohne 500meter von der österreichschen Grenze, und die kennen sowas nicht.

----------


## Harald_1933

https://www.shop-apotheke.at/search....1&q=Pollstimol

----------


## Darkdiver

> https://www.shop-apotheke.at/search....1&q=Pollstimol


Und was sagt uns dieser Link jetzt? Das die Apotheke in dem Link das Produkt nicht hat? 

Grüsse
Eric

----------


## highlander

> Derzeit gibt es auch in Ungarn Probleme bei der Bestellung. Auch dort gibt es einen Engpass. Habe die Tabletten bestellt,vor 4 Wochen. Jetzt kam die Nachricht, derzeit nicht lieferbar. Wartezeit ca. 2 Monate. Und ganz sicher, dass ich sie dann bekomme, ist es nicht. Man kann die Tabletten in jeder internationalen Apotheke bestellen. Oder, wer im Grenzgebiet wohnt, auch in Frankreich, Österreich, Niederlande.


Na toll..habt ihr *meine * Apotheke leergekauft??...wenn ich das gewusst hätte...najabis Ende April reichen meine ....:-)

----------


## cruserine

Ich habe mir im Internet Apotheken gleich nach der Grenze rausgesucht und ein paar abtelefoniert. Dort konnte man mir weiterhelfen. Jemand bringt mir welche aus Österreich mit, der dort gerade Urlaub macht. Und nach Frankreich, ins Elsaß, ist es nicht weit.

----------


## Hartmut S

zur not könnt ihr es auch bei mir kaufen  :L&auml;cheln: 

bitte daran denken, es sind einige produktfälschungen einiger medikamente in europa auf dem markt.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Darkdiver

> zur not könnt ihr es auch bei mir kaufen 
> 
> bitte daran denken, es sind einige produktfälschungen einiger medikamente in europa auf dem markt.
> 
> gruss
> hartmut


Gekauft  :L&auml;cheln:  Wann und Wo findet die Übergabe statt?

----------


## highlander

Also ich habe gerade mein 2. paket aus Ungarn bekommen .Das reicht nun bis Ende Juni:-)

----------


## coniflex2A

Ich hatte POLLSTIMOL zur Linderung der Schmerzen einer nichtbakteriellen Prostatitis verordnet bekommen. Anfangs bezog ich das in Deutschland nicht lieferbare  Präparat über eine Internationale Apotheke. Das war sehr teuer, aber was solls.
Jetzt hat sich die Prostatitis nicht bestätigt, und es wurde eine andere Schmerzursache gefunden. 
Dabei hatte mir erst kurz vor Weihnachten eine ehemalige, auch ungarischsprechende Kollegin geholfen, POLLSTIMOL bei einer Internet-Apotheke in Ungarn zu bestellen. Das war deutlich billiger.
Hat jemand Interesse an zwei ungeöffneten 100er Packungen POLLSTIMOL aus Ungarn zu meinen Selbstkosten (50, die Originalrechnung wird beigefügt)? Eine angefangene Packung mit 63 Tabletten gibts gratis dazu, samt Rechnung der Internationalen Apotheke. Das auf den Packungen angegebene Verfallsdatum lautet: 2x 2019.07.04 und 1x 2019.03.04. 
Gruß Walter

----------


## Terence69

Hallo zusammen...Ich bin am verzweißen hab seit 2 mon. Kein Pollstimol mehr und mein PSA wert ist von 2.1 auf 5.8 gestiegen... Kann der mir jemanden ein paar pollstimol Packungen verkaufen??? Bitte helft mir....

----------


## Terence69

Hallo haben sie das Pollstimol noch?? Würde es sofort kaufen...

----------


## Terence69

Ich meine Walter....Coniflex 2a

----------


## Darkdiver

Hallo, 

ich habe es Walter schon abgekauft und es ist auch bei mir angekommen.

Viele Grüsse
Eric

----------


## zorrolob

Hallo zusammen,

hab seit 11 Jahren CPPS, welches ich mit Pollsti überwiegend hervorragend im Griff hatte und nun diese Misere......
@ cruserine:
Bekommt man über Österreich tatsächlich Pollsti oder waren das nur kleine Restbestände? Ich frag deshalb weil ichs in rauen Mengen einpfeifen muss um die gewünschte Wirkung zu erzielen und da bringen mir 2 Schachteln wenig.....Wäre sehr nett wenn du dich mal meldest diesbezüglich, vielen Dank!

----------


## cruserine

Jetzt bekommt man kein Pollstimol mehr im Ausland. Vermutlich waren es Restbestände, die ich bisher bekam. Und in Ungarn auch nicht mehr, bis frühestens April sagte man mir. Horror, mein Mann hat nun auch keine Pillen mehr und wir fürchten, dass ohne Pollstimol sein PSA wieder steigt. Er hatte gerade einen Anstieg (LDR- Brachy vor einem dreiviertel Jahr) und wir wissen noch nicht, ob es sich nur um eine Entzündung oder ein Rezidiv / Metastasen handelt.
Wenn jemand etwas weiß, wo und wann es Pollstimol wieder gibt, bitte bitte meldet euch! Oder gibt es ein Ersatzprodukt? Ein Medikament, ähnlicher Wirkung, nur anderer Hersteller?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo cruserine,



> wir wissen noch nicht, ob es sich nur um eine Entzündung oder ein Rezidiv / Metastasen handelt.


niemand behauptet, und es gibt keinerlei Beleg dafür, dass Pollstimol irgendetwas gegen Prostatakrebs ausrichtet. Es ist das einzig zugelassene Medikament gegen die abakterielle Prostatitis und natürlich gegen die gutartige Prostatavergrößerung (seine ursprüngliche Indikation).

Ralf

----------


## highlander

Ja bei der Apotheke wo ich es bestellt hatte ist es auch ausverkauft...Hatte ja einigen gesagt wo..Habt ihr die leergekauft?:-)
Hoffe nun dass meine Tabletten ) reichen bis es das zeug wieder gibt

Ich hoffe nur dass es das überhaupt irgendwann wieder gibt

----------


## zorrolob

Habe Strathmann schon einige male kontaktiert.......einmal heissts es hinge am BfArM, die letzte Info war aber, dass Strathmann selbst noch nicht alle Zulassungsdokumente wegen des neuen Rohstoffzulieferers beisammen hat, was noch mindestens bis April dauere, um diese anschließend beim BfArM einzureichen, dann startet das Zulassungsverfahren und dann die Produktion........nun denn, wir wissen ja, dass dies bei einer Bundesbehörde aus welchen Gründen immer schnell gehen kann oder aber eher mal etwas dauert.......einstimmige Aussage aber war und ist, dass es NICHT vom Markt ist und wenn ich mich so umlese gibt es einfach eine ungeheure Nachfrage, so dass ich mir recht sicher bin, dass es mal wieder weitergeht.

----------


## RalfDm

> Habe Strathmann schon einige male kontaktiert


Das ist unnötig und nervt dort nur. *Hier* erfährst Du jederzeit den aktuellen Stand der Situation.

Ralf

----------


## zorrolob

Die nerve ich gerne wenn es erst heisst in 6 Wochen, nach weiteren 8 Wochen wird verlängert weil das BfArM schuld ist, dann weiß man wieder nix, nun, nach 8 Monaten liegt es plötzlich doch an Strathmann selbst und so fort. Hätte man mir im Juni 17 gesagt für unbestimmte längere Zeit, weil es eben alles neu analysiert und der Zulassungskram wegen des Rohstofflwechsels neu aufgerollt werden müsse, hätte ich abgewartet und das ganze verfolgt. Aber wenn nicht nur mir, sondern auch anderen falsche, widersprüchliche Versprechungen gemacht werden (beispielsweise hieß es im Oktober, dass es in spätestens 4 Wochen wieder am Markt sein dürfte, obwohl dies zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nicht hätte sein können) müssen die damit rechnen, dass entsprechend häufig nachgehakt wird, denn solche Falschaussagen irritieren eben. Insofern habe ich wirklich überhaupt kein Problem damit entsprechend zu nerven, aber ich muss dies ja nicht breittreten wenn es hier nervt  ;-)
Btw: Ein verwaistes Fensterchen auf der HP informiert mich auch nicht unbedingt so zuverlässig und gibt vor allem Null Aufschluss darüber wie lange ich noch auf mein bitter notwendiges Pollsti warten muss....

Wolfgang

----------


## Terence69

Hallo zusammen hier die letzte Meldung von Strathmann....Hallo,



leider ist Pollstimol in Deutschland für eine unbestimmte Zeit nicht lieferbar. Der Grund dafür  ist ein unerwarteter, notwendiger Herstellerwechsel zurück zum ursprünglichen Extrakthersteller in Schweden, wo auch die Pollen geerntet werden. Um diesen Herstellerwechsel vollziehen zu dürfen, müssen wir als pharmazeutischer Unternehmer eine Reihe formaler Auflagen erfüllen, die leider noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen werden. Nach dem anschließenden Genehmigungsverfahren gehen wir davon aus, Pollstimol wieder in gewohnter Weise in Deutschland vertreiben zu können. Gerne informieren wir Sie auf gleichem Wege, sobald Pollstimol® wieder erhältlich ist.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Maren Hansen

Verkauf

----------


## Terence69

Toll ich glaube dieses Jahr gibt es nichts mehr....

----------


## highlander

Diese meldung stand in kürzerer Form schon im Juli auf der Webseite...die haben doch einen an der Waffel
vor allem was jetzt*herstellerwechsel und nun wieder zum urspünglichen Hersteller???
Kapieren muss man das nicht

----------


## Mikael

Kann bedeuten, dass es mit der Zulassung nach Herstellerwechsel größere Probleme gab. Die kürzere Form steht übrigens nach wie vor auf deren Website.

----------


## highlander

Ich denke es war ein*notwendiger* herstellerwechsel...ich denke fast dass das Medi gar nicht mehr kommt

----------


## Terence69

Hallo zusammen Weiss jemandem ob es im April das Pollstimol in Ungarn wieder zu haben ist?

----------


## zorrolob

Hallo Terence,
Pollsti ist bzw. war zumindest in Ungarn wieder verfügbar.
VG

----------


## Terence69

Danke Zorrolob...

----------


## Terence69

Hallo Highlander...würdest du deine Apotheke in Ungarn bekannt geben würde gerne dort bestellen...Denn meine vor Ort will ein Rezept für die bestellung...Wäre sehr nett...gehe seit Oktober durch die Hölle ohne Pollstimol...

----------


## Terence69

Weiss jemanden wie man direkt in Ungarn bestellt....? Ohne internationale Apotheke??

----------


## highlander

Im Moment gar nicht weil dort auch ausverkauft

----------


## tomaso

Bei mir ist es so, dass Pollstimol keinerlei Einfluß auf den PSA hat.
Der Wert ist seit 3 Jahren fast gleich. Mit oder ohne diesen nicht lieferbaren Tabletten.
Also spare ich mir das Geld. Und die Fa. Strathmann kann mich mal ;-)

----------


## zorrolob

Schon wieder ausverkauft highlander? Also zumindest vor 2-3 Wochen bekam ich wieder meine Ration aus Ungarn.

----------


## highlander

doch die haben es wieder:-)

----------


## fast555

Werde mir welche bestellen, braucht noch jemand was

----------


## cruserine

> Werde mir welche bestellen, braucht noch jemand was


Hallo fast555, mein Mann bräuchte dringend welche. Für mich könnten Sie mitbestellen....

ich bekomme von meiner Apotheke keine mehr bestellt. Erst vertrösteten sie mich, bereits Monate. Kürzlich die Aussage, sie könnten nur noch zwei Packungen bekommen, aber es würde Ende Mai werden. Nun die Nachricht, dass gar nichts mehr zu bekommen sei. Ich lese immer, es gäbe es noch in Ungarn. Aber wie kommt man da dran? Ich kann doch nicht nach Ungarn fahren und die Sprache kann ich auch nicht. Meine Apotheke bestellte auch in Ungarn, dass ist nun nicht mehr möglich. Und in Deutschland wird es noch lange Zeit keies mehr geben.

Falls also jemand an dieses Medikament kommt, kann er mir viellleicht einen Tipp geben. Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

----------


## fast555

Habe schon bestellt, sorry, müsst euch selber drum kümmern

----------


## RalfDm

*Neueste Information von der Pollstimol-Front*

Ich war in dieser Woche auf dem DGU-Kongress in Dresden und am Stand von Strathmann. Der aktuelle Stand zu Pollstimol lautet: Die Sache liegt bei der Zulassungsbehörde, also wohl dem BfArM, und man hofft auf eine baldige positive Entscheidung. Einen Lieferanten für die Grundstoffe habe man. Man ist also nicht viel weiter als vor einem Jahr.

Ralf

----------


## Mikael

Danke für die Info, Ralf. Schon der Wahnsinn, wie lange das dauert. Im Sommer 2017 wurde es in der alten Form vom Markt genommen und die damalige Info von Strathmann am Telefon lautete, dass man zuversichtlich sei, Pollstimol binnen 2 Monaten wieder anbieten zu können.

Tja, da warten wir mal weiter...

----------


## highlander

Echt klasse....frage mich wieso es die Dinger in Ungarn gibt...bestelle ich halt da wieder

----------


## RalfDm

Laut einer Notiz auf der "Gelben Liste" soll der Lieferengpass für Pollstimol noch bis zum März 2019 bestehen.

Ralf

----------


## zorrolob

Strathmann vertröstet seit Mitte 17 sukzessive um jeweils weitere 3 Monate, so auch die Einträge in der Gelben Liste. Leider kann man also weder auf persönliche Aussagen von Strathmann-MA (Telefon, Messe, Mails), noch auf irgendwelche GL-Einträge bauen.
Bedeutet, Pollsti ist ab April wieder verfügbar oder auch nicht.
Dass das Zeug aber ein richtiger Blockbuster ohne Konkurrenz aus zumindest Pharmareihen ist, stimmt zuversichtlich, so wirds hoffentlich dieses Jahr noch was.....
Wolfgang

----------


## zorrolob

Aktuelle Info Strathmann: "Sollte in 2-3 Monaten wieder verfügbar sein......"
Hab ich das schonmal gehört die vergangenen 1,7 Jahre....  ;-.)?

----------


## fast555

Nebenbei, hat jemand Erfahrung zu Prosturol-zäpfchen

----------


## zorrolob

Yepp. Jedoch besteht bei mir kein Krebs sondern "lediglich" schwere CPPS. Prosturol hat über nen kurzen Zeiutraum von 1/d 2 Wochen lang leider gar nichts bewirkt (bei nem Genossen aber wohl!), bei Roggenpollen und Sägepalme spüre ich schnell entsprechende Dosisänderungen (vergessen ganz schlecht, sukkzessise Erhöhungen über die Jahre auch spürbar und dann wieder gut/schmerzärmer). Jedoch denke ich, dass die Fälle hier überwiegend ja ganz andersartig liegen als bei mir......

----------


## fast555

Dachte man soll die mindestens einen Monat lang einnehmen damit es Wirkung zeigt, wie ist deine Dosierung von von Pollstimol und Sägepalme

----------


## zorrolob

Habe schon sehr vieles durch und bei mir festgestellt, dass Kürbis eher kontraproduktiv wirkt, so auch Prosturol, welches mir eher Verschlechterung brachte und ich somit nicht weiter fortführen möchte. Wie gesagt, bei nem Kollegen funktioniert es kurmäßig über 4 Wochen sehr gut, insofern bliebe nur selbst testen.
Meine Dosierung von Pollsti/SP ist inzwischen dermaßen hoch, dass ich diese nur über ne pn verrate........

----------


## tomaso

Ein Arbeitskollege war in Ungarn und hat auch dort kein Pollstimol bekommen.

----------


## cruserine

"Biobene Prostata B- Komplex"
wäre das eine Alternative für Pollstimol? Und sind Phytosterole schädlich bei Prostatakrebs? Ich habe das Nahrungsmittelergänzungsprodukt gefunden, ist auch Granatapfel drin. Weiß aber nicht, ob es gut ist. Muss man auch bestellen und Pollstimol gibt es auch im Ausland derzeit nicht. Was ich noch gefunden habe, heißt " HerbaMen Pollenextrak- Kapseln". Ist auch Pollenextrakt, was halt fehlt im Vergleich zu Pollstimol, ist bei beiden Präparaten der Wirkstoff "Thimoty- Gras", (Wiesen-Lieschgras). Wie wichtig dieser Zusatz ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Viele Grüße an alle

----------


## highlander

klasse...da wo ich immer in ungarn bestellt habe auch nicht mehr gelistet......ich glaube dass es das zeug niie mehr gibt

----------


## Tomilein

Eine Alternative sind Zäpfchen von Apogepha Arzneimittel.

Persönlich habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen damit. 

Thomas

----------


## highlander

Das ist für mich keine Alternative!

----------


## Tomilein

Wegen der Applikationsform?

Prosturol ist speziell auf die Symptome der Prostatitis ausgerichtet. Ich nehme die im Intervall immer 30 Tage und habe seither wesentlich weniger Probleme.

Thomas

----------


## highlander

aus August wurde Oktober.....die Firma Murksmann hält uns doch für dumm!

----------


## cruserine

Habe wieder Pollstimol aus Ungarn mitgebracht bekommen. Dort ist es momentan wieder verfügbar. Viele Grüße

----------


## RalfDm

Ich bin auf dem DGU-Kongress zum Strathmann-Stand gegangen, den es tatsächlich gab. Allein – der Stand war unbesetzt. Es hingen dort Werbeposter für einige Produkte, aber von Pollstimol war nicht die Rede. Ob das wohl noch was wird?

Ralf

----------


## Urologe

Habe die Dame gesprochen - scheitert an regulatorischen Problemen nachdem der Originalhersteller aufgehört hat.
Müssen faktisch eine komplette Neuzulassung beantragen

----------


## Mikael

> Habe die Dame gesprochen - scheitert an regulatorischen Problemen nachdem der Originalhersteller aufgehört hat.
> Müssen faktisch eine komplette Neuzulassung beantragen


Danke für die Info. Also nur noch ein paar Jahre warten...

----------


## fast555

Ungarn hat wieder, wenn jemand ungarische Leute kennt.

----------


## highlander

also wo ich als bestellt habe in Ungarn gibt es nach wie vor nix.....naja..gehn ma halt net mehr zum PSA messen

----------


## Segler444

Ich habe mehrfach in Ungarn über die internationale Apotheke bestellt. Jetzt hat mein Arzt mich auf ein anderes Medikament umgestellt. Ich habe immer noch eine volle Packung incl. Belege der Apotheke des ungarischen Pollstimol-Cernil. Falls jemand Interesse daran hat, gerne eine Benachrichtigung über das Forum an mich.

----------


## PolliStolli

Hallo, hat jemand noch interesse an Tabletten?
Ich habe noch 2 x 100-er Packungen über.
Beim Bedarf bitte privat melden.
MfG

----------


## highlander

die Firma Strathmann soll mal endlich sagen dass sie den Kram in deutschland erst in 10 Jahren vieleicht wieder bringen

----------


## tomaso

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder.
Ab sofort ist es wieder zu haben.

----------


## pritsch

Hier Bestellt : https://www.medikamente-per-klick.de 67 Euro + 3 Euro Versand nach Österreich hab vor de Verschwinden des Mittels ca. 1000 genommen und es hat Geholfen hab jetzt Prostaflog genommen aber Italien ist gesperrt hat auch geholfen.....

----------


## tomaso

Ist zumindest in Deutschland wieder ganz normal in den Apotheken verfügbar.

----------


## obelix

Seit einigen Tagen nehme ich Pollstimol und stelle fest, dass mein Blutdruck etwas rebelliert (140-163). Täglich nehme ich seit langem gegen zu hohen Blutdruck 10mg Felodipin Stada und dazu 5mg Torasemid (gleichzeitig gegen Wassereinlagerungen). Dennoch schwankt mein Blutdruck hin und wieder etwas, hat sich dann aber immer wieder relativ schnell auf Normalniveau einpendelt. Pollstimol ist neu für mich und ich bin über die Suche hier in diesem Beitrag gelandet.

Unter Neben- oder Wechselwirkungen finde ich nichts zu Pollstimol in dieser Richtung. Hat jemand Erfahrungen?

----------

